Ask HN: What's the friendly alternative to Stackoverflow? - xstartup
======
tedmiston
I came by to recommend the Programmers Stack Exchange [1], which it looks like
was renamed to Software Engineering [2]. It is more friendly to basic
questions or ones that fall within the scope gray area than SO.

[1]:
[https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com](https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com)

[2]: [https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/286962/is-
software-...](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/286962/is-software-
engineering-the-replacement-of-programmers)

------
itamarst
[https://hashnode.com/](https://hashnode.com/) claims to be that. Not sure how
friendly they are in practice, but worth checking out.

------
yesenadam
Thank you for this question.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
Agreed. Didn't realize until I saw this question this is something I want too.

------
ploika
r/learnprogramming on Reddit is my suggestion.

In general they're much more open to less laser-focused questions than would
be allowed on Stack Overflow, and to helping people who might not fully know
what questions to ask, or how to ask them.

------
lumberjack
chat.stackexchange.com

programming.stackexchange.com

IRC Freenode for whatever language/technology you use

Or just use Stackoverflow and be very specific about your problem.

~~~
vcanales
IRC is hit and miss with the friendliness. One tip is to make sure you ask
properly:

catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html

------
rurban
Quora

